# Talon Class VI Scout



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2015)

I have just uploaded Talon Class VI Scout to the downloads area.

The Talon class scout is a Spartan vessel.  The scout designation is  something of a misnomer - this ship is clearly conceived as an ambusher,  and boasts a cloaking device along with a medium range missile attack.

You can find the file here in the downloads section.  Please use this thread for comments.


----------



## Ghost2020 (May 22, 2017)

The file is a json extension, is that correct?

Also in the corebook, it has the Talon Scout with a crew of 28. Is that correct? It looks like a single or two person interceptor.


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2017)

It is indeed a json file and it does indeed have a crew of 28.


----------

